# Inky looking posh!!



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Had pictures taken of his lordship taken at 7months old ,and thought I would share them


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

He's gorgeous


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Absolutely stunning 

Angie xx


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful. His eyes are stunning!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

awwww that is amazing i like the pics


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

He is gorgeous


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Very posh indeed 
Gorgeous x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

handsome x


----------



## BabyB (Feb 11, 2011)

Lovely kitty


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely shading a black smoke?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect  love the name to :thumbup:


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> lovely shading a black smoke?


No ,solid black ,thats his kitten coat ,but does look like a smoke in the pic.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how gorgeous, i thought he was a smoke to lol,


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his lovely looks as though he has points!


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

What an absolutely fabulous looking cat!


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

WOW, he's stunning


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Fantastic pics  He's an absolute stunner :thumbup:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

very handsome!


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow , stunning. What a great model .lol


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Incredible eyes - am I seeing them right - golden eyes with a blue/green rim around the iris? Or is the rim just a trick of photography?


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> Incredible eyes - am I seeing them right - golden eyes with a blue/green rim around the iris? Or is the rim just a trick of photography?


Yes,theres just a hint around the iris ,I just love his eyes ,he does use them to his advantage especially when pleading for titbits !


----------

